
Toxic Chemical Discovered in San Francisco's Fog - DiabloD3
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/environment/news/a18841/toxic-chemical-discovered-in-san-franciscos-fog/
======
brudgers
The news about mercury in _Mercury News_ :
[http://www.mercurynews.com/california/ci_29317982/northern-c...](http://www.mercurynews.com/california/ci_29317982/northern-
californias-fog-bringing-mercury-onshore)

